# pet peeve ----- thread crapping .



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there .just a personal thought on some stuff that has always bothered me . what is the purpose of jumping in on someones for sale add or question they have . we are a pretty close community we have all become friends or aquaintances some way or another . anytime I have seen something wrong from someones post or add I have no prob msging them in pm and telling them they are insane on there price or if they have made a mistake ..I don't jump on anyones elses adds and post hey last time u sold me a fish u gave me ick ... or u can get that a such and such for 20.00 cheaper..or if there is a spelling error hey give the guy a heads up rather then @#$% up his /her sale by making a inappropriate comment ...it happened to me and yes I made a mistake and didn't see the posted comment , so in the mean time maybe someone reads it and says im interested but not gonna touch it cause someone has put dought in there head ..like I said I read them all the time .I always been a believer of if u have nothing nice to say don't say it at all .. think about what u say , is the guy a newbie do they not know what they are talking about ,are u gonna screw up there sale .. would u like a comment posted on your sale thread by someone .. pm for god sakes im no perfectionist I make mistakes tell me so I can fix it ...
yah I am pissed and this is where the mods should step in .you see a dumb remark u know its wrong do something about it . take the post out give the person who thread capped a warning .yah some of u may think I am being too harsh .this is my feeling .is there a way to lock the OP so that no comments can be made and only contact thru pm ..this would be ideal .this is a help forum and a great community keep it that way not drama...
if the rest of u are ok with it 
as for the person who pissed me off I have never commented on any of your threads or even met u but u sure have left a sour taste .
jmho....


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Tom,

I think you expecting a Mod to read every single post on every single thread and then make a decision on whether a remark should be deleted or not is expecting a lot in my opinion. 

If I read a post and its 100% clearly thread crapping I'll delete it right away but really its up to the OP whether they want it gone or not.

Most members have the option to close their own thread so I recommend they do that if they don't want any posts. Unfortunately that means you'll have to open your thread again if you want to post/bump your thread but at least you have an option.

You can also "Report" and post to the Mods anytime you want and ask for a post to be removed from your thread.

Hope this helps.
--
Paul
The Mod Team


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*comments*

im just tired or useless or pointless comments ... that someone will comment on and not relize the full affect to someone elses posts.
I have been on some other forums and they don't allow u to make any comments on a for sale tthread ....that does not do anything for the reg questions in the other threads tho.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

"There's no such thing as bad advertising".

Even thread crappers help to (albeit inadvertently) bump your post, AND make themselves look ridiculous in the process. A double-benefit to the OP of said thread…


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> I think you expecting a Mod to read every single post on every single thread and then make a decision on whether a remark should be deleted or not is expecting a lot in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Paul,

for years I was talking that in sale section just original thread initiator can add comments. * All others can contact the seller by PM only *

It could/can be easily done, but for some unknown for reason mods decided to ignore it. So we do expect you to "read every single post" 

Regards,

Greg

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

sig said:


> Paul,
> 
> for years I was talking that in sale section just original thread initiator can add comments. * All others can contact the seller by PM only *
> 
> ...


Greg,

Mods have very limited capability on this Forum. We can approve new members, ban a member, edit or delete a post or thread and move a thread from one section to another, etc. We can't change the format of the Forum because that's up to the owners/administrators.

I highly recommend and support what you and Tom are suggesting and will create a new thread in the Site Feedback section so hopefully you guys will provide your comments there.
--
Paul


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I actually don't think it is bad all the time. If someone posts an item for sale and the price is unreasonable (and we experienced folks know it) does it not do service to the community to (respectfully) point that out? It can save a newbie from being ripped off. It keeps us accountable. Discussion (when done respectfully) does nothing but ad information which is a good thing. 
I get what you're saying Tom and Greg but there should be a balance. Posts that are disrespectful should be deleted but posts that point out that that item is available new for cheaper are not crapping they are actually a service. I have never done that to someone's thread as I am a live and let live kinda guy....


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

I personally like the comments cause being new it gives me a chance to learn what's right and what's wrong with my ad then I can change it. Remember each comment bumps it back to the top 😊👍

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

The problem is who decides what is fair and what isn't? 

We have all seen *those* threads where someone lambasts someone for wanting 8000.00 USD for some must have 1/4" frag of THE bounce mushroom of the month. Stating they'd never pay that but in the same breath offer up their own version for a more *reasonable* 1200.00.  

Then we get the equipment fanboys who have to declare LEDS/ECOTECH/Royal exclusiv sales are over priced crap that only the uninformed idiot would even consider. 

Everybody has a right to sell their stuff for what they feel is *fair* - doesn't mean that I have to buy it. In the end buyer beware - have questions or concerns, take it out of the FS Ad and ask in the general forums or do some research. 

IMHO it's poor form to thread crap in someone's FS ad.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*point*

heres my point u all make valuable points ...

let me give u a example ... its not from anyone in particular just the idea

for sale such and such piece of equipment ... this from the OP

then someone comes along and types

"that's a piece of crap "

" did u know that u can get that piece of equip and such and such for half the price "

my point being if u see something that is off we all have access to pm ..
why not simple pm the person and say ...

hey did u know that u can get that at such and such for half price and u are too high in price ....

hey u made a mistake in your spelling.

that's my point don't come on to someones thread and ruin or say something dumb that could jepordize someones interest

I don't come on to peoples threads i always pm someone if i see or read something off ...

that's all im saying and yes what greg has proposed is exactly what i am talking about .i have seen it on other forums .

just lets keep it in pm nothing good to say don't say it at all ...


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

ahhhh the unsolicited advice folks haha. They thrive on putting people down or correcting someone as a means to boost themselves up. When I encounter people like that at work ect I merely say "no one asked for your advice" lol. But at the same time if someone is selling a 20 gallon tank for 200$...that person needs a reality check.


----------

